# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΣΕ Η ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ!

## fleur*

Χτες το πηρα αποφαση οτι πρεπει να επισκεφτω ψυχολογο..και πηρα τηλεφωνο 2 για να ρωτησω διαθεσιμες ωρες, τιμη κτλ Λοιπον...μου λεει η μια οτι μπορω αυριο 2 παρα τεταρτο ...οκ της λεω θα σας παρω αυριο να σας πω.. τη παιρνω σημερα κατα τις 12 αποφασισμενη να παω και μονο που δε με βρισε!! "καλά με παιρνεις τελευταια στιγμη ?? και δε σου ειπα δυο παρα τεταρτο αλλα μια παρα τεταρτο που εχω κενο!!" και ολα αυτα με μεγαλο εκνευρισμο και υφος..!!! Της ζητησα συγνωμη και το κλεισα!! Καλα τωρα αυτη τωρα μπορει να βοηθησει αλλο ανθρωπο???? εχασα πασα ιδεα!!

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

Μην πας σ'αυτήν τη συγκεκριμένη τώρα που έπεσαν οι μάσκες.

----------


## alexandra.

> Χτες το πηρα αποφαση οτι πρεπει να επισκεφτω ψυχολογο..και πηρα τηλεφωνο 2 για να ρωτησω διαθεσιμες ωρες, τιμη κτλ Λοιπον...μου λεει η μια οτι μπορω αυριο 2 παρα τεταρτο ...οκ της λεω θα σας παρω αυριο να σας πω.. τη παιρνω σημερα κατα τις 12 αποφασισμενη να παω και μονο που δε με βρισε!! "καλά με παιρνεις τελευταια στιγμη ?? και δε σου ειπα δυο παρα τεταρτο αλλα μια παρα τεταρτο που εχω κενο!!" και ολα αυτα με μεγαλο εκνευρισμο και υφος..!!! Της ζητησα συγνωμη και το κλεισα!! Καλα τωρα αυτη τωρα μπορει να βοηθησει αλλο ανθρωπο???? εχασα πασα ιδεα!!


fleuρ καλησπερα! επεσες στη περιπτωση αλλα αν το πηρες αποφαση δοκιμασε αλλου! επεσες στη περιπτωση!! δεν ειμαι γιατρος απλα μια καλη ιδεα ειναι αν θελεις να καλεσεις και σε μια γραμμη υποστηριξης που εχει ψυχολογους ισως σε βοηθησει για αρχη!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

επρεπε να της το πεις στα μουτρα αυτο και να της το κλεισεις!.. χαχαχαχα..θα μενε μ@λ@κ@ς και θα της αξιζε!!... μην δινεις σημασια, δεν σε αφορα ..ειχε να κανει με δικα της θεματα αυτη η συμπεριφορα πέρνα στον επομενο γιατρο και μη μασας ...μα σου ξαναχωθει κανεις ..χωσε και εσυ, αντε με τα σουργελα που εβγαλαν ενα διπλωμα και νομιζουν οτι καποιοι ειναι!

----------


## fleur*

εχεις δικιο...θελω να σας πω και κατι αλλο...τελικα εκλεισα στην αλλη 6 ηωρα σημερα...αλλα ντρεπομαι παρα πολυ και εχω τρομερο αγχος...δεν εχω ξαναπαει και δε ξερω πως θα ανοιχτω...εβαλα να πιω ενα ποτο να χαλαρωσω και ειμαι στο 3ο .. εχω αρχισει και ζαλιζομαι ..ειμαι και νηστικια..πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα παω και δε θα θυμαμαι τιποτα..

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Χτες το πηρα αποφαση οτι πρεπει να επισκεφτω ψυχολογο..και πηρα τηλεφωνο 2 για να ρωτησω διαθεσιμες ωρες, τιμη κτλ Λοιπον...μου λεει η μια οτι μπορω αυριο 2 παρα τεταρτο ...οκ της λεω θα σας παρω αυριο να σας πω.. τη παιρνω σημερα κατα τις 12 αποφασισμενη να παω και μονο που δε με βρισε!! "καλά με παιρνεις τελευταια στιγμη ?? και δε σου ειπα δυο παρα τεταρτο αλλα μια παρα τεταρτο που εχω κενο!!" και ολα αυτα με μεγαλο εκνευρισμο και υφος..!!! Της ζητησα συγνωμη και το κλεισα!! Καλα τωρα αυτη τωρα μπορει να βοηθησει αλλο ανθρωπο???? εχασα πασα ιδεα!!


Ε μερικοί είναι ότι να 'ναι.Όχι σαν επαγγελματίες μόνο αλλά και σαν άνθρωποι.Συνέχισε τη δουλειά σου εσύ και μη μένεις σε τέτοια περιστατικά.

----------


## archangel

> Χτες το πηρα αποφαση οτι πρεπει να επισκεφτω ψυχολογο..και πηρα τηλεφωνο 2 για να ρωτησω διαθεσιμες ωρες, τιμη κτλ Λοιπον...μου λεει η μια οτι μπορω αυριο 2 παρα τεταρτο ...οκ της λεω θα σας παρω αυριο να σας πω.. τη παιρνω σημερα κατα τις 12 αποφασισμενη να παω και μονο που δε με βρισε!! "καλά με παιρνεις τελευταια στιγμη ?? και δε σου ειπα δυο παρα τεταρτο αλλα μια παρα τεταρτο που εχω κενο!!" και ολα αυτα με μεγαλο εκνευρισμο και υφος..!!! Της ζητησα συγνωμη και το κλεισα!! Καλα τωρα αυτη τωρα μπορει να βοηθησει αλλο ανθρωπο???? εχασα πασα ιδεα!!


Ας το ελεγε σε εμενα!!!!!!!!
Στον ψυχιατρο θα την εστελνα απο το σοκ που θα παθαινε.......
Μην δινεις σημασια σε τετοιους ανθρωπους. Δεν αξιζουν ουτε για φτυσιμο!!!

----------


## archangel

> εχεις δικιο...θελω να σας πω και κατι αλλο...τελικα εκλεισα στην αλλη 6 ηωρα σημερα...αλλα ντρεπομαι παρα πολυ και εχω τρομερο αγχος...δεν εχω ξαναπαει και δε ξερω πως θα ανοιχτω...εβαλα να πιω ενα ποτο να χαλαρωσω και ειμαι στο 3ο .. εχω αρχισει και ζαλιζομαι ..ειμαι και νηστικια..πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα παω και δε θα θυμαμαι τιποτα..


Σταματα να πινεις και χαλαρωσε. Απλως ανοιξου σαν να μιλας σε καποιον φιλο σου. Θα ειναι δυσκολο στην αρχη αλλα μολις αρχισεις να μιλας δεν θα μπορεις να σταματησεις.
Μονο σταματα να πινεις γτ αν πας μεθυσμενη δεν θα μπορεις να πεις τιποτα....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εχεις δικιο...θελω να σας πω και κατι αλλο...τελικα εκλεισα στην αλλη 6 ηωρα σημερα...αλλα ντρεπομαι παρα πολυ και εχω τρομερο αγχος...δεν εχω ξαναπαει και δε ξερω πως θα ανοιχτω...εβαλα να πιω ενα ποτο να χαλαρωσω και ειμαι στο 3ο .. εχω αρχισει και ζαλιζομαι ..ειμαι και νηστικια..πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα παω και δε θα θυμαμαι τιποτα..


χαχαχαχα...σταματα να πινεις, αλλιως θα πας κουδουνιστρα στον γιατρο... κοιτα απλα πας και καθεσαι απένεντι του, ολοι εχουμε αμηχανια ..αν δεν σου ερχεται κατι να πεις τον αφηνεις αυτον να πάρει το πηδαλιο...η πρωτη επίσκεψη ειναι η γνωριμια, να δεις αν σου κερδισει την εμπιστοσ΄θνη... στην ουσια εσυ τον γνωριζεις μεσα απο το τροπο που σε βοηθα να ανοιχτεις ... πιες ενα καφεδακι να στανιαρεις και φαε κατι, μην σαμποταρεις τον εαυτο σου. ειναι σημαντικο βημα για σενα ολο αυτο...αλλα δεν ειναι κατι τρομερο η πρωτη επαφη.

----------


## fleur*

χεστααα με εχει πιασει ταχυκαρδια...και ειχα κανει τοσες προβες ολα αυτα που ηθελα να πω :P παωωω μηπως με χτυπησει και ο αερας και στανιαρω

----------


## Macgyver

fleur , αληθεια , αυτη δεν κανει για ψυχολογος , πηγαινε σε αλλη , δεν χρειαζεται νε βρισεις κανεναν ,απλως δεν ξαναπας ...........

----------


## alexandra.

> χεστααα με εχει πιασει ταχυκαρδια...και ειχα κανει τοσες προβες ολα αυτα που ηθελα να πω :P παωωω μηπως με χτυπησει και ο αερας και στανιαρω


πως πηγε τελικα? ελπιζω ολα καλα!

----------


## fleur*

Χαχα μου είπε ότι πρέπει να βρω δουλειά και ότι αυτό είναι η ρίζα του προβλήματος! Και ότι έχω απορρίψει όλες τις επιλογές μου και κατά συνέπεια τη ζωή μου! ΧΑΊΡΩ πολύ! ! Και ότι δεν έχω κηνυγησει αρκετά αυτά που ήθελα! ! Με υποχρέωσε! Από γοητευτικα

----------


## alexandra.

> Χαχα μου είπε ότι πρέπει να βρω δουλειά και ότι αυτό είναι η ρίζα του προβλήματος! Και ότι έχω απορρίψει όλες τις επιλογές μου και κατά συνέπεια τη ζωή μου! ΧΑΊΡΩ πολύ! ! Και ότι δεν έχω κηνυγησει αρκετά αυτά που ήθελα! ! Με υποχρέωσε! Από γοητευτικα


δυστυχως ειναι ενας παραγοντας που μας επηρεαζει ολους! δεν ξερω την ιστορια σου αλλα δεν εισαι ιδαιτερα ευχαριστημενη... νομιζω θα μπορουσε να να σου δωσει μια συμβουλη τι να κανεις εως οτου βρεις δουλεια κλπ κλπ... νομιζω πως αυτο χρειαζοσουν! φιλικα, μην παρεξηγηθω :ρ

----------


## alexandra.

ευχαριστημενη απο το γιατρο εννοω,ετσι!!

----------


## fleur*

Μα το ξερω! Της είπα ότι κουράστηκα να ψάχνω δουλειά και δραστήριο τη τες και μου είπε ότι δεν μας χτυπάνε τη πόρτα! Μα το ξερω! Το πάλεψα πολύ πριν φτάσω εκεί αλλά κουράστηκα! Σα να μου περιέγραφε την κατάσταση μου ήταν με μόνη συμβουλή να αποδεχτώ τις επιλογές μου και να ψάξω για δουλειά!

----------


## alexandra.

> Μα το ξερω! Της είπα ότι κουράστηκα να ψάχνω δουλειά και δραστήριο τη τες και μου είπε ότι δεν μας χτυπάνε τη πόρτα! Μα το ξερω! Το πάλεψα πολύ πριν φτάσω εκεί αλλά κουράστηκα! Σα να μου περιέγραφε την κατάσταση μου ήταν με μόνη συμβουλή να αποδεχτώ τις επιλογές μου και να ψάξω για δουλειά!


Δεν ξερω για τι ειδους επιλογες σου μιλησε να αποδεχτεις αλλα εχεις σκεφτει οτι ισως να ειναι μια λυση και ισως να βρεις την ακρη σου εαν τις αποδεχτεις στ' αληθεια?
εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα εαν μπορεις να αποδεχτεις αυτες τις επιλογες που εχεις κανει!! και ισως να σου δωσει δυναμη!!δεν γνωριζω το προβλημα σου αλλα ,πιστευεις πως μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## fleur*

Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου! Ότι θεωρώ ότι οι επιλογές μου με οδήγησα έδω που είμαι τώρα ! Προσπάθησα να δω τα θετικά αλλά επανέρχομαι στα ίδια! Προσπάθησα να τις ωραίο ποίησω αλλά νοιώθω ότι με κοροϊδεύω! Αφού δεν είναι ωραία η ζωή μου πως να τη δω ωραία δε καταλαβαίνω

----------


## mpoufos

fleur μην απογοητευεσαι. Σκεψου καλα αυτα που σου ειπε η ψυχολογος. Ισως να εχουν βαση. Σε προηγουμενο post σου, διαβασα οτι ο ανδρας σου ειναι κοντα σου και σε στηριζει. Να συζητας συνεχεια μαζι του, για τις ανησυχιες και το πως νιωθεις. Σιγουρα θα σου κανει καλο. Σκεψου ομως ποια πραγματα σε ευχαριστουν να κανεις...Σου αρεσει να κανεις δουλειες του σπιτιου, θα ηθελες να ασχοληθεις με καποιο χομπι, (ξεκινα γυμναστηριο για παραδειγμα), θελεις να δουλεψεις καπου; εστω για λιγες ωρες και λιγα λεφτα, ισα-ισα για να απασχολησε, να ερχεσαι σε επαφη με αλλους ανθρωπους και να μην κλεινεσαι σπιτι. Μην αγχωνεσαι και μην σε περνει απο κατω. Συζητα οσο μπορεις με τον ανδρα σου και θα δεις πως ολα θα πανε πολυ καλυτερα απο οτι φανταζεσαι.

----------


## elis

Fleur τι θα τανε ωραιο να μην ειχεσ προβληματα σιγουρα θα τανε πολυ ωραιο αυτο το θελουμε ολοι αλλα η ζωη λεει αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει με κατι να απασχολησε οχι για κανενα αλλο αλλα για σενα θα σ πω τι κανω εγω για να καταλαβεισ λιγο το σκεπτικο φευγω απο πολη παω σε χωριο εκει δουλευω κανα πενταωρο κ ξαναγυριζω εξαρταται τον καιρο ολα αυτα γτ ξερεισ θα σ πω για να ζω καλα να δουλευει το μυαλο μου γτ αμα κανω πωσ καθομαι σε δυο τρια χρονια δε θα παιρνω τα ποδια μου δεκα χρονια κανω αυτη τη δουλεια λεφτα φυσικα ουτε λογοσ αφου το καταλαβαινω ενα μηνα καθομαι κ μετα για να επανελθω θελω χρονο κ ειμαι τριανταπεντε

----------


## elis

Εσυ τωρα μπορεισ να φτιαχνεισ τιποτα κοσμηματα γυναικεια απλα βραχιολακια κ τετοια τιποτα κρεμεσ σπιτικεσ κ να τα πουλασ μεσω ιντερνετ θα σ πω πωσ να φτιαξεισ ενα μπλογκ να βαλεισ πεντε φωτογραφιεσ κ ενα κειμενο αμα θεσ πεσ δε γινεται κατι αλλο να ξερεισ αυτεσ ειναι οι επιλογεσ δουλειασ στο σπιτι

----------


## alexandra.

Εξηγησε της οτι δεν γινεται με τιποτα να ζησεις με αυτες τις επιλογες διοτι δεν μπορεις απλα. Δεν μπορει να σου επιμεινει να τις αποδεχτεις αν δεν μπορεις...Αφου πιστευεις κιολας οτι αυτες οι επιλογες σε εφεραν στην κατασταση που βρισκεσαι τωρα σιγουρα δεν θα μπορεσεις να ζησεις με αυτες... ελπιζω να βρειτε τη χρυση τομη!! και ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## fleur*

Σε ευχαριστώ ελις αυτή τη στιγμή δε μπορείς να σκεφτω τι θα κάνω! Ίσως να ξαναδώσω κατατακτηριες θα δω. .Αλεξάνδρα δε ξέρω μπορεί να ήτα να η πρώτη φορά και να ήθελε να μιλήσει, εκ του ασφαλούς όταν θα νοιώθω καλύτερα θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω αυτό που έκανα τόσο καιρό. .να ψάχνω λόγους ύπαρξης και νοήματος στη κάθε μέρα τι έκανα κάθε μέρα κάθε λεπτό φρόντιζαν μη γίνει κάτι και "πεσω" απλά τώρα παραιτήθηκα! Θα ξανά προσπαθήσω! Αλλά θα επιστρέψω στον εαυτό μου να ξεκουραστεί λίγο. .από αυτό. .Το μόνο καινούριο που αποκόμισα είναι ότι τις φίλες μου δεν τις θεωρώ πραγματικά φίλες μου κατά τα λεγόμενα της γιατί δεν τους έχω πει τίποτα από όλα αυτά και το παίζω σούπερ ευτυχισμένη! Και η αλήθεια είναι αυτή φοβάμαι ότι θα με κρίνουν και βασικά τώρα δεν έχω και καμιά ορεξη! Αυτά. ..

----------


## alexandra.

> Σε ευχαριστώ ελις αυτή τη στιγμή δε μπορείς να σκεφτω τι θα κάνω! Ίσως να ξαναδώσω κατατακτηριες θα δω. .Αλεξάνδρα δε ξέρω μπορεί να ήτα να η πρώτη φορά και να ήθελε να μιλήσει, εκ του ασφαλούς όταν θα νοιώθω καλύτερα θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω αυτό που έκανα τόσο καιρό. .να ψάχνω λόγους ύπαρξης και νοήματος στη κάθε μέρα τι έκανα κάθε μέρα κάθε λεπτό φρόντιζαν μη γίνει κάτι και "πεσω" απλά τώρα παραιτήθηκα! Θα ξανά προσπαθήσω! Αλλά θα επιστρέψω στον εαυτό μου να ξεκουραστεί λίγο. .από αυτό. .Το μόνο καινούριο που αποκόμισα είναι ότι τις φίλες μου δεν τις θεωρώ πραγματικά φίλες μου κατά τα λεγόμενα της γιατί δεν τους έχω πει τίποτα από όλα αυτά και το παίζω σούπερ ευτυχισμένη! Και η αλήθεια είναι αυτή φοβάμαι ότι θα με κρίνουν και βασικά τώρα δεν έχω και καμιά ορεξη! Αυτά. ..


αγαπητη ουτε εγω εχω μιλησει σε κανεναν απολυτως εκτος απο εδω για αυτο το ψυχολογικο θεμα που εχω! το τελευταιο που μου λειπει τωρα ειναι να με κρινουν και να με στησουν στο τοιχο με ερωτησεις του στυλ τι εγινε γιατι δεν μας μιλησες και μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα. εδω νιωθω πολυ πιο ομορφα να μιλαω και να εκφραζομαι. ! μην ξαναπεις τη λεξη παραιτηθηκα! απο οτι διαβασα εισαι παντρεμενη και ο ανδρας σου σε στηριζει! δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο αυτο! ξεκουρασου κανε πραγματα που δεν θα σε κουρασουν σωματικα και ψυχικα και εχε θετικη ενεργεια εστω με το ζορι! ελπιζω να βρεις γρηγορα τον εαυτο σου!

----------


## fleur*

Παραιτήθηκα. .έστω προσωρινά γιατί επιτέλους παραδέχτηκα στον εαυτόν μου ότι δεν είμαι καλά και το ζορίζω να είναι! ! Το αποτέλεσμα ? Κλάματα νεύρα κλάματα δύο τρια χρόνια τώρα! Δε ξέρω αν με καταλάβαινετε .. δε ξέρω τι είναι αυτό τώρα. .Με κούρασα. ..γιατί βασανίζομάστε? Γιατί δεν είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι και θέλουμε να είμαστε! Ευχαριστώ αεί σιχτιρ! Θα κάτσω εδώ κάτω βαρεθηκα

----------


## alexandra.

> Παραιτήθηκα. .έστω προσωρινά γιατί επιτέλους παραδέχτηκα στον εαυτόν μου ότι δεν είμαι καλά και το ζορίζω να είναι! ! Το αποτέλεσμα ? Κλάματα νεύρα κλάματα δύο τρια χρόνια τώρα! Δε ξέρω αν με καταλάβαινετε .. δε ξέρω τι είναι αυτό τώρα. .Με κούρασα. ..γιατί βασανίζομάστε? Γιατί δεν είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι και θέλουμε να είμαστε! Ευχαριστώ αεί σιχτιρ! Θα κάτσω εδώ κάτω βαρεθηκα


Μακαρι να ηταν ολα ομορφα για ολους μας... το οτι παραδεχτηκες στον εαυτο σου οτι δεν βρισκεσαι σε μια φαση που εισαι καλα ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο, ειναι πραγματικα σημαντικο να γνωριζουμε το προβλημα μας απο το να λεμε εγω ειμαι μια χαρα δεν εχω τιποτα ενω στην ουσια δεν ημαστε. εστω προσωρινα μην πιεζεσαι. τι να πω αν σε κανει να νιωσεις καλυτερα να αφησεις τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο και να εκφραζεις το πως νιωθεις χωρις να ζοριζεσαι να πειστεις πως ολα ειναι καλα μεσα σου ενω δεν ειναι καντο! δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο αυτο που λεω αλλα ισως αν δεν ζοριστεις να νιωσεις καλυτερα! ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα σε οποια επιλογη κ αν κανεις!

----------


## archangel

> Παραιτήθηκα. .έστω προσωρινά γιατί επιτέλους παραδέχτηκα στον εαυτόν μου ότι δεν είμαι καλά και το ζορίζω να είναι! ! Το αποτέλεσμα ? Κλάματα νεύρα κλάματα δύο τρια χρόνια τώρα! Δε ξέρω αν με καταλάβαινετε .. δε ξέρω τι είναι αυτό τώρα. .Με κούρασα. ..γιατί βασανίζομάστε? Γιατί δεν είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι και θέλουμε να είμαστε! Ευχαριστώ αεί σιχτιρ! Θα κάτσω εδώ κάτω βαρεθηκα


Ακου σε με. καταλαβαινω απολυτα πως νοιωθεις. Και εγω εχω πολλες φορες απελπιστεί. Ξερω πως ειναι να βλεπεις πως καθε επιλογη που παιρνεις ειναι λαθος. Ομως μην τα παρατας. Στη ζωη ολοι εχουν προβληματα, δεν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι χωρις προβληματα, μονο στις ταινιες και στα παραμυθια θα δεις!!!
Την ζωη δεν πρεπει να την παρατας, αλλιως θα σε παρατησει και αυτη. Πρεπει να συνεχιζεις και να συνεχιζεις χωρις σταματημο. Αυτο ειναι η ζωη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω αμφιβαλω αν την ενδιεφερε καν το τι θα της απαντησεις αφου μαλον θα ηταν γεματη ραντεβου κ δε θα ειχε χορο για κανενα αλλο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τι καθησε και σου ειπε???.. φφφφ θεε μου αν ειναι δυνατον..αφου δεν σου ειπε οτι η γη ειναι στρογγυλη πάλι καλα!..δεν σου ειπε τπτ αλλο? να συνεχισετε τις συνεδρειες για παραδειγμα, να βρειτε ποια ειναι τα βαθυτερα αιτια της αρνησης σου, αν εχεις καταθληψη..κτλ κτλ... τιποτα?

----------


## fleur*

φυσικά και μου είπε να συνεχίσω τις συνεδρίες!! ετσι διωχνουμε πελατες?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Σταθηκε στην ιστορια μου πως τα παω με τους γονεις , με πεθερικα, με τονα αντρα μου..κτλ με ρωτησε αν νοιωθω μοναξια, της απαντησα ναι , με ρώτησε αν αισθανομαι εγκλωβισμενη στις επιλογες μου της απαντησα γιααυτο ηρθα και φευγοντας οταν τη ρωτησα τι συμπερασμα εβγαλε...Ειναι οτι δε παταω στα ποδια μου και εξαρτωμαι απο τους γονεις και τον αντρα μου και θα επρεπε να βρω δουλεια... (μαλλον αυτο το συμπερασμα το εβγαλε για τον ευατο της γιατι εγω το ηξερα!) "οι δουλειες και οι σπουδες δε μας χτυπανε τη πορτα ...εμεις τα κυνηγάμε!!" Αυτη ηταν η τελευταια της κουβεντα Χαιρω πολυ!! Ολα αυτα τα ξερω...πριν φτασω εκει ειχα τη δυναμη να βαλω τον ευατο μου απεναντι και να του δωσει συμβουλες..εδωσα κατατακτηριες ανακαινισα το σπιτι οτι περνουσε απο το χερι μου.. Απλά τωρα εξαντληθηκαν αυτα...παλι μαυριλα..το μονο διαφορετικο αυτες τις ημερες ειναι οχι τρομαξει ο αντρας μου!! το βλεπει ξεκαθααρα και εχει συνειδητοποιησει τι μου συμβαινει..εδω και 3 ημερες μιλαμε για βομβαρδισμο αγαπης!! ( φτου φτου μη τον ματιασω) Το αλλο που μου εκανε εντυπωσε οσον αφορα τη ψυχολογο και το σκεφτομουν ολη τη νυχτα ειναι οταν της ειπα οτι θελουμε να κανουμε παιδακι αλλα εχω αμφιβολιες αν ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα με καταβαλουν ορμονες, μοναξια, ελλειψη βοηθειας μου απαντησε οτι ναι μεν ενα μωρο ειναι αναστασωση αλλα δεν κανετε λαθος που προσπαθειτε!! αυτα!! παω να στρωσω το κρεβατι γιατι με κραζει η μανα μου!! (τα γνωστα  :Stick Out Tongue:  πφφφ)

----------


## Remedy

κριμα που δεν σου εδωσε λεφτα να πας να δεις κανεναν ψυχολογο να βρεις την υγεια σου....
δυστυχως το επαγγελμα αυτο λυμαινονται πληθος σκιτζηδων, αποδεδειγμενα.
χωρις ελεγχους απο την πολιτεια για την επαρκεια και την ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΙΑ του καθε "θεραπευτη", δινουν αδειες αβερτα, αρκει να παρουσιασεις ενα πτυχιο, απο πανεπιστημιο, μεχρι βοιδοσχολη..

στον ψυχολογο δεν πας για να παρεις μια ερμηνεια του τι σου συμβαινει. στην πραγματικοτητα η ερμηνεια χρειαζεται για τον ιδιο για να δει πως θα δουλεψει. εκει πας για να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ αυτο που σου συμβαινει. επρεπε να της πεις οτι ολα αυτα τα ξερεις κι εκει πηγες για θεραπεια και οχι για ερμηνεια.
η μονη λυση που βλεπω εγω ,ειναι το να απευθυνεται καποιος σε ειδικο που του συνεστησε αξιοπιστος γνωστος/φιλος. ουτε καν σε διαφημισεις η αυτοδιαφημισεις η προτασεις απλων γνωστων.
απο καποιον που να εμπιστευεσαι την κριση του και την ειλικρινεια του και ει δυνατον, να τον εχει επισκευθει ο ιδιος και να εμεινε ικανοποιημενος απο την αντιμετωπιση.

----------


## fleur*

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά. .μου είπε να αποδεχτώ τις επιλογές μου! Μα αυτό δε προσπαθούμε όλοι? Και είχε αυτό το συμπονετικο υφος και καλά τίποτα άλλο δεν είδα δεν είχα ξαναπάει δεν έχω ιδεα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι κοριτσακι μου..εχεις απολυτο δικιο! φυσικα και ολοι το ιδιο προσπαθουμε... το θεμα μας δεν ειναι αυτη ομως το θεμα μας εισαι εσυ.. τι θα κάνεις? θα πας σε αλλον γιατρο? θα συνεχισεις μαζι της?

----------


## fleur*

Είχα ακούσει άλλους που λέγανε ότι φεύγαν από την ψυχολογο και ένοιωθαν ξαλάφρωμενοι εγώ φευγοντας είπα "μας υποχρεωσες" δε ξέρω θα δω πως θα κυλήσει η βδομάδα και θα δω τι θα κανω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα δεν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι μπορει ενα πραγμα να εχει εφαρμογη σε ενα ανθρωπο κ σε αλλο να μην εχει εξαρταται απο το τι χαρακτηρας ειναι καπιος κ ποση διαθεση εχει να προσαρμοστει με τη θεραπεια...

----------


## Macgyver

> Τι να πω ρε παιδιά. .μου είπε να αποδεχτώ τις επιλογές μου! Μα αυτό δε προσπαθούμε όλοι? Και είχε αυτό το συμπονετικο υφος και καλά τίποτα άλλο δεν είδα δεν είχα ξαναπάει δεν έχω ιδεα



Καλα τα λεει η ρεμεντυ ............αυτη δεν κανει για ψυχολογος , για ασθενης κανει , σου λεει αυτονοητα πραματα , που μπορει να τα πει κι οποιος εχει μια ιδεα απο ψυχολογια , μην μενεις αδρανης , εργασιοθεραπεια , αποδεξου αυτο που εισαι , εγω σταλεγα καλυτερα , τοχω μαθει το ποιιηματακι ................................αυτο πουχω να πω , ειναι οτι οσο πιεζεσαι να εισαι καλα , εχεις ακριβως το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα , χαλαρωσε , κι οπως αισθανεσαι , δεν βγαινει κατι με το ζορισμα...............παρα αν εχουν προηγηθει αλλα βηματα , εκει μια πιεσουλα , μπορει να κανει κατι ............

----------


## melissa

Η ψυχολόγος που πήγες δεν κάνει για σένα. Το να σου πει τα προφανή ότι δηλαδή πρέπει να βρεις δουλειά και δραστηριότητες τα ήξερες και πριν πας. Χαίρω πολύ. Δεν πήγες για να μάθεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις αλλά ΠΩΣ να το κάνεις. Να σου δώσει δύναμη, να πάρεις λίγο τα πάνω σου και να αρχίσεις να διορθώνεις ό,τι δεν σου αρέσει. Ψάξε για κάποιον άλλο ψυχολόγο και ελπίζω να βρεις σύντομα κάποιον που θα σου προσφέρει αυτά που χρειάζεσαι. Καλή επιτυχία και μην το βάζεις κάτω!

----------

